# Surf Fishing Carts?



## SurferRonnie (Feb 21, 2009)

Was wondering which surf fishing cart is recommended? What about making your own? Are there any plans available?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I like the angler fish n mate Sr.. Seems to be great for the pier, but it's a bit hard to pull on the beach if it's really loaded down. I've been toying with the idea of putting some rolleez tires on the cart in the future. There have been threads on making your own cart, so you should be able to pull it up in a search..


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

The two that are most commonly commercially available are the Reels on Wheels from CPI Products, and the Anglers Fish-n'-mate that was mentioned by Drawinout. Both are very similiar, but I use the Sr. Fish-n'-Mate and have been pleased with it. The two negatives I have on it is the wheels performance in soft sand and the low number of rod holders. I have seen some homemade ones using PVC that well but would still prefer the commercial aluminum ones as they are very light, pretty durable and have many accessories. Of course if you make one yourself you could customize it how ever you would like. Will you be using it on the beach or pier?

John


----------



## nockowt1 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you have a small car like I do the utilicart is a great choice: http://www.utilacart.com/feat.cfm


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

SurferRonnie said:


> Was wondering which surf fishing cart is recommended? What about making your own? Are there any plans available?


The above mentioned carts are nice pieces, a little pricey. Building your own can have its advantages. You can set it up for your specific purposes. I built mine from a standard hand truck, and made it to be used as a hand truck, fishing cart, and beach cart to haul all the girls stuff to the beach. 

Do you have any fabrication skills or tools, or access to tools? If so, build it to your liking.

Here's one I built probably eight years ago, still works great. Will carry 4 assembled rods or 2 broken down rods, Has front lawn tractor tires, and the square tune slides over the axle so that it can be hauled in a hitch receiver fully loaded. Quick and easy transport, after removing from the receiver, the bar flips up and out of the way. I had most of the hardware lying around, so I have well under $100 in it.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I also have the Sr. Fish-n'-Mate, which works ok. My personal favorite is this one. For more info search the forum for Green Cart.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

can't fish today said:


> I also have the Sr. Fish-n'-Mate, which works ok. My personal favorite is this one. For more info search the forum for Green Cart.



This cart has more money invested in wheels than I have invested in rods and reels! Those roleez ain't cheap!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

lil red jeep said:


> This cart has more money invested in wheels than I have invested in rods and reels! Those roleez ain't cheap!


Your right, they ain't cheap- but that is the way to go if your traveling over thick sand. THose small tires on most carts will beat you to death trying to push/pull them thru thick sand.

SurfRonnie- if your interested in one of the commercial models, I have a brand new one (How new?) It hasn't been aseembled yet, so yeah, brand new- for sale over in the marketplace. Asking less than half price for it- but not being sure where your at-- I'm not too interested in having to ship it.

If you decide to build-- and your just going to use it on piers- the rolleez tires aren't necessary-- if your going to be going any distance over sand-- they are definitely worth considering.

Good Luck.


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

I use a plain utility cart sold at Lowes. Its not very good on the beach but its GREAT for the pier. Its about 2'x4' and holds tons of gear. Ive attached rod holders to the side and the mesh sides allow for extra gear to be bungee'd. Its yellow and cost around $75.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the reels on wheels and it's pretty good. It's great on piers and a little too much on soft sand. But it does well enough on packed sand. All things considered, it's better on the sand than lugging all that gear without it. 

I recommend getting the caddie with it. This allows the cart to be transported in a 4 inch receiver hitch. Without the caddie, it'll fill the rear of your truck or SUV. It'll hold a 120 qt cooler so is fairly large. 

My biggest complaint is not much space for tackle. I wish it had a table or something on top so that I could put my gear on top and not have to move it all around on top of the cooler. I've used it with a 65 quart cooler and that allowed me to put the tackle box in the frame. I also bring a bag of weights plus a chair and all that stuff sort of flopped around. Plus I have pull the tackle box out to open the front compartments. 

I would see if shooter can make something for ya. He custom makes some the best racks found and could be able to throw some wheels on one of his creations! Just till him what ya want.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

pierjunky said:


> I use a plain utility cart sold at Lowes. Its not very good on the beach but its GREAT for the pier. Its about 2'x4' and holds tons of gear. Ive attached rod holders to the side and the mesh sides allow for extra gear to be bungee'd. Its yellow and cost around $75.


Is that the really big one made of steal? I have one of them to carry wood to my smoker. That's a pig to pull around the yard, can't imagine it on the beach.


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, its probably the same one. like i said, its great for the pier but not so much for the beach. I do wanna look into getting different tires to fix that problem. The thing i love most about the cart is the capacity!


----------



## Fjdigon (Jun 29, 2008)

This what did with an igloo all terrain cooler


----------

